

Visiting SF - zek

Hey Everybody,<p>I'm one of the founders of Coherent Clothes(coherentclothes.com). We are all students at Northeastern University in Boston, and we are coming out to California between 3/10-3/16 for PyCon, and we'd love to come meet some people and check out some cool companies while we are out west. If you might have some time to show us around your startup or just chat with us between 3/10-3/13 please feel free to shoot me an email at:
zeev@coherentclothes.com<p>Thanks!
======
msvan
I'm also going to SF soon and would like to meet up with some interesting
people. Although, I imagine, you could just walk up to the first person you
see with a MacBook and start chatting.

